# 0900er Abzocke durch Dialer trotz reinem DSL Internet



## joha2007 (12 November 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe mal eine Frage, es hieß doch immer, dass es mit DSL nicht möglich sei, sich einen Dialer einzufangen. Nun hab ich den Gegenbeweis erhalten. Es ist möglich, nur wie?
Ich habe heute drei Zusatz Telefon Rechnungen der Firma infin aus München erhalten mit knapp 400 Euro insgesamt. Für von mir oder besser von meinem Anschluß gewählte 0900er Dienstleistungen. In dem Schreiben steht weder, um welchen Anbieter es sich handelt noch welcher Art die Dienstleistung sein soll.
Auffällig ist es sind sämtlich 0900er Nummern gewählt worden, wie zum Beispiel. 09001001156999, 09001001156499, 09001001160999 usw. etwa 10 verschiedene Nr. das zieht sich laut Rechnung über drei Monate. eine Rechnung listet auf, dass ich mich 22 x alle 5 Minuten und teilweise im Abstand von 2 Sekunden eingewählt habe. Auffällig ist ein Zeitraum, wo Einwahlen stattfanden zu denen ich definitiv nicht ins Netz gehe. Das kann nur irgendeine Art von Dialer gewesen sein. Ich habe bislang drei Rechnungen in Höhe von zusammen 400 Euro erhalten. Fragt sich was noch kommen mag. Ich habe sofort einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, werde umgehend Wiederspruch mit Einschreiben/Rückschein einlegen und habe mich an die Verbraucher Zentrale Berlin gewendet. Aber wie kommt sowas zustande?. Ich habe sicher nichts bestätigt, kein kauf mich Häckchen an geklickt. Oder sonstwas gemacht. Ich wüsste gerne wofür ich überhaupt zahlen soll. ich habe keine Idee. Interessant nebenbei. Ich bin 1und1 Kunde, habe bislang nur Rechnungen von 1und1 erhalten. Diese Rechnungen lauten aber sämtlich über Vodafone Arcor. Was wohl damit zu tun hat, dass 1und1 das Vodafone Arcor Netz nutzt. Aber doch interessant, dass sie offenbar nicht mal wissen, dass ich 1und1 Kunde bin. Also nur meine IP angesteuert wurde. Die Frage die mich interssiert, wie ist sowas möglich? Hat jemand mit diesen DSL Dialern schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## bernhard (12 November 2014)

Das geht möglicherweise in diese Richtung:

http://www.heise.de/netze/meldung/T...n-Massenhack-von-AVMs-Fritzboxen-2104609.html

Die erste genannte Rufnummer wird genutzt von

http://bo2005.bundesnetzagentur.de/...sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=1001156999&Suche=Absenden


----------



## joha2007 (12 November 2014)

Danke Bernhard, als das mit dem Massenhack bekannt wurde, habe ich die Software der Fritzbox wie empfohlen sofort upgedatet. Hat wohl nix genutzt. Ach so, die angesprochene Fernwartungs Software war nie aktiviert. Aber eventuellt hast du recht und est hat irgendwas in dieser Richtung zu tun. Muss ja von irgendwo kommen. Die VOIP Telefon Nummer ist meine benutzte Nr. nicht die beiden noch verfügbaren Nummern, diese sind nicht aktiviert und wurden von mir nie benutzt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 November 2014)

Da gabs doch schon mal was:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/wahnsinnige-0900-rechnung.30735/


----------



## joha2007 (12 November 2014)

ja gabs schon, aber ist von 2010, war nicht mehr aktuell, mein Fall ist aber von diesem Jahr 2014. Scheint aber das gleiche Thema zu sein. Das stimmt, hab nur wegen der Aktualität den neuen Thread aufgemacht. Ich werde kaum der einzige sein, wenn das wieder aktuell wird.


----------



## bernhard (12 November 2014)

Bitte mal im Handelsregister

https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_web/welcome.do

nach "infin" suchen.


----------



## bernhard (12 November 2014)

So könnte die Masche gelaufen sein:

https://www.infin-online.de/service/index.php?mini=payment&page=varianten&subpage=tanmanuell

Wenn das 0900-Geld global anonym ausbezahlt wird, kann sich der Fitzbox-Hack lohnen ...


----------



## joha2007 (12 November 2014)

ja hab ich gesehen Adresse steht auch korrekt auf der Rechnung.  infin Ingineursgesellschaft für Informationstechnologien mbH & Co. KG. Schatzbogen 17 81829 München, interessanterweise steht nirgends was von Inkasso. Die eigentliche Inkasso Firma ist nämlich die Bavaria Inkasso GmbH. Wie auch immer. Ich habe Anwalt eingeschaltet. Der mir zum Wiederspruch geraten hat, was ich auch per Einschreiben Rückschein tun werde und wenn der Mahnbescheid kommt. Macht das der RA. Ausserdem die Verbraucher Zentrale Berlin informiert, werde auch noch bei der Polizei nachfragen, ob ich Anzeige erstatten kann, wird aber wohl eher nix bringen. Ich möchte aber gerne die RA Kosten wieder haben, falls die entstehen und werde dann meinerseits Infin zur Zahlung mit Fristsetzung auffordern. Mal sehen. Ob dann noch was kommt. Hab auf jeden Fall das Passwort für die Fritzbox geändert.


----------

